# Celeb Trend: Hair Bows..



## HairEgo (Apr 10, 2009)

We've all seen them.....but can the average, non-celeb pull off a hair bow? *You Decide...*






















*Personally, I don't think I could/would wear this trend...Would you?*


----------



## Karren (Apr 10, 2009)

They look like poodles...... Woooffff


----------



## Ozee (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok I like on Kelly because she is different self style to everyone else so i think it looks cute on her...

Everyone else..no


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 10, 2009)

i agree i also like it on kelly where it is more understated. i could also see it in a sort of half up half down with a little bow in the back


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 10, 2009)

agreed. Kelly's is kind of cute. The others are too big and are super ugly. Not hot


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 10, 2009)

I always thought it was cute when I have seen kelly wearing that style, everyone else looks ridiculous.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 10, 2009)

Kelly's is cute! I wouldn't wear my hair that way though.


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 10, 2009)

I think Lady Gaga kinda works it cos her style is very out there and experimental anyway but I don't like the others and I wouldn't wear my hair like that.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah - it's definetly not a very practical, everyday look! lol


----------



## Geek (Apr 10, 2009)

*I'll add one LOL*


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 10, 2009)

On Lady Gaga it's cute but she's out there too.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Apr 10, 2009)

I couldn't pull it off.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I'll add one LOL*
http://vladdracul10.tripod.com/bk/dc575.jpg

No image?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 10, 2009)

Most definitely not feeling this one. lol.


----------



## Anjel. (Apr 10, 2009)

I actually did this to my sister in law! haha It turned out surprisingly cute. haha


----------



## electro! (Apr 10, 2009)

I would do it if I had enough hair to do so =


----------



## nursie (Apr 10, 2009)

i like it on lady gaga, because it just goes with her whole kitschy look, which i love on HER.

on anyone else, it's a no.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 10, 2009)

LOL I decided to try this out on myself today....took pics but it didnt work out so well. Kinda hard to create without a faux piece and on your own head!


----------



## makennasdoll (Apr 10, 2009)

not a fan of it at all.


----------



## Ozee (Apr 10, 2009)

post a pic please gina!

I havent seen your hair in all its splendor yet!!! Take some glamour shots for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif post a pic please gina!
I havent seen your hair in all its splendor yet!!! Take some glamour shots for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LOL it looks a hot mess in the pics...they are all blury unfortunately




You have so seen my hair!


----------



## Ozee (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh you both blow and suck......

I haz sad.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Apr 10, 2009)

kelly osbourne looks divine with that hairbow!!

i think they would look cool if they were smaller on a bigger hairstyle,like scene hair.


----------



## esha (Apr 10, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif agreed. Kelly's is kind of cute. The others are too big and are super ugly. Not hot I agree, it looks kinda classy on her.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 11, 2009)

Kelly's does look the best. But I'm not a fan of the rest of them at all!


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 11, 2009)

These are joke, right? Consider who's wearing them, I'd say that's a resounding "YES!"

A dumb trend.


----------



## SearMeCarefully (May 12, 2009)

I would do it with my own hair.. I'm picky about matching the colour

..but a small one. I kind of want to try this now lol


----------



## ZsaZsaZsu (May 24, 2009)

If the bow matched more with Kelly's hair, I'd say oui.


----------

